# Lower abdomen/groin pain ?



## cyberknight (2 Apr 2012)

I was struck down with excrutiating pain Saturday night about the height of the top of the pubic hair about in the crease between abdomen and leg, i could not stand up at all and the pain would come in waves that felt like someone was clenching deep inside.
Decided to not go for a club run Sunday even though the pain had gone down to a dull ache as i am not sure what it is , on to today and it still feels a bit tender although i can feel no swelling or lumps.
All i was doing at the time was sitting down and i had got up to wash the pots when the pain came on rapidly, heck i thought i needed a piss at first so i thought i can cross my legs for a few minutes while i am at the sink.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (2 Apr 2012)

Please, go seek medical advice. Don't wait for responses here.


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Apr 2012)

^What they said. Hope you get it sorted asap.


----------



## Globalti (2 Apr 2012)

Sounds like a hernia to me.....


----------



## cyberknight (3 Apr 2012)

Globalti said:


> Sounds like a hernia to me.....


saw the doc at work , banned from lifting and gasp....... cycling for the rest of the week and going back thursday to see them.
After having my groin felt by a nice looking lady fnaar fnarr it can either be the start of a hernia or a very deep tendon strain.


----------



## Globalti (3 Apr 2012)

Hmmm... could have been worse, my GP is a rather youthful and inexperienced Asian chap and he got very awkward when I went to see him about my bruised testicle.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Apr 2012)

Globalti said:


> Hmmm... could have been worse, my GP is a rather youthful and inexperienced Asian chap and he got very awkward when I went to see him about my bruised testicle.


I bet he was having a ball.......OK I'll get me coat


----------



## postman (9 Apr 2012)

I am going to throw in a former problem of mine.Pain in same area.Pain came and went when it liked.Finally knocked me off my feet ,while i was on night duty.I had sought medical help many times.Nothing found.Finally a lovely very small Asian female Doctors in casualty.Held my balls in her hand and found a lipoma in a tube.It was a fatty deposit that was floating around working it's way around my groin area.Months later i had the tube sliced open and the offending bit of fat removed with tweezers,stitched back up and i have been fine since.I hope yours is just as simple.All the best.


----------

